# Where to get Tung Oil?



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Where do you get Tung Oil. I have been wanting to try Tung Oil for a while as David Marks always uses it but i have not been in luck finding it. I have found it though at my hardware store but i figured that there must be other places to get it. Not sure what the brand at the hardware store is though, wish i remembered. So i hope that someone can help me out.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

I believe David uses General Finishes. You can find it at Woodcraft and Rockler.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

ya but i don't think that they make Tung Oil. I'll have too look into it though. Thanks!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Dennis,
I'm not sure of the brand but I have seen it at Lowe's.
Lew


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

I use formbys tung oil and it seems to create a nice glow to whatever you want to use it on. I will say though that it is not a pure tung oil and it is a mixture of tung oil and varnish. The reason being that you can have a better seal and protection on the wood with a great look. I want to get some pure tung oil and try it but you could try formbys because I have found it pretty nice. Plus its low priced and you can find it at just about any hardware store.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks everyone. I emailed David Marks also about it but i just wanted to see what everyone else though while i wait for a response. I think that it may have been Formbys at my hardware store too. I could have sworn that it said "pure tung oil" though. I'll have to go and check that out tomorrow.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Any hardware or paint store should have it. I don't suppose brand name really matters. I use it all of the time and my projects all come out about the same. I have two different brands here in my shop right now and I can't tell any difference between the two…


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks grovemadman. That helps a lot. I think that I'll just go with the stuff at my local hardware store tomorrow. It's pretty inexpensive and a small bottle to hold me off until Mr Marks gets back to me. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

I bought Formbys Tung Oil at Wal-Mart.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

You might try regular Linseed oil too… In my experience they seem both about the same in their pure form. I like linseed oil because i use it with different pigments to make my own oils. try experimenting a little here and there - just wear a mask, gloves and eye protection; and don't blow up the house!!! always read to see if one mixture is compatible with another and if not sure then don't try it!!!

Craft stores such as Micheal's often have pure tung oil too!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

so i guess that I'll go with the Formbys. Thanks everyone.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks grovemadman. I have some Linseed Oil which I mix with Arm-R-Seal to extend working time (with good results) but i have never used it as a finish. I'll have to try that. Thanks for the hint!


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

You might try regular Linseed oil too… In my experience they seem both about the same in their pure form. I like linseed oil because i use it with different pigments to make my own oils. try experimenting a little here and there - just wear a mask, gloves and eye protection; and don't blow up the house!!! always read to see if one mixture is compatible with another and if not sure then don't try it!!!


----------



## acanthuscarver (Mar 27, 2008)

If you go with linseed oil, make sure you are using boiled. The "regular" unboiled linseed oil goes rancid. Formby's and Minwax Tung oil finishes both have solids in them. You can probably get "pure" tung oil at Woodcraft or Rockler but it won't build as quickly as the ones that say "finish" on them. Usually, and this should bring an onslaught of people with evidence to the contrary, if it says "pure" tung oil, it has no solids. If it says tung oil "finish" is has some sort of solids mixed in. At one time those solids were real varnish but I think today they're most likely some sort of poly. Good luck.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello teenagewoodworker;
--what you have asked can be a confusing question?

Let me elaborate and ask some questions so I know what you are looking for? Do//did you know that what is sold by some folks as 'tung oil', has little to maybe no-tung oil in it at all? A lot of the big box store company's sell tung oil as labeled finishes when in truth, what you are buying is an oil//varnish mixture. These are more common;y sold as …. ... finishes and such, but they are tung oil mixtures with polys and varnish added. What does this mean….well, they will seal the wood after the first coat and all coats put on afterward will only build up more layers of coats….this is not pure 100% tung oil.

So if you are wanting an oil//varnish finish that is called tung oil….well go and pay for what being sold as such.

Pure 100% tung oil can be bought at Rockers and Woodcraft stores and it will say on the bottle….100% pure tung oil.

I buy my 100% pure tung oil from Hopes and you will need to call them at the number on the bottom of the page for the 100% pure tung oil. To tell the truth I've never figured out why they don't advertise their product on their site but then….? The reason I buy from them is that I can get the tung oil in gallons and it's cheaper that way when buying many gallons, but even if buying one gallon, the price would be worth it over buying many quarts.

You must also understand that 100% pure tung oil is meant to be cut 50:50 with mineral spirits or gum turpentine….and to speed up the drying//curing process I will also add a couple of drops of Japan dryer which can be purchased at paint stores and hardware stores. I will usually mix a batch up, 1/2 gal. tung oil and 1/2 gal. gum turps and store in plastic white orange juice gallons which I save for this purpose.

If you are wanting a oil//varnish mixture with tung oil in it, then instead of paying for some company to make it and charge you for what is high price….why not make it yourself. I again use Hopes 100% pure tung oil, cut 50:50 with gum turps, plus the few drops of Japan dryer, (and yes, the recipe is on the bottle for cut) along with a good pure varnish such as coming from Benjamin Moore. You can by this in quarts….and again take the varnish and tung oil and mix together at a 50:50 cut. This will make a very nice wiping tung oil//varnish finish….dries fast so that you can do multiple coats in a short time. Just remember to wipe on with a lint free cloth rag….and if you've got to wipe of the excess, your putting it on too heavy. And yes, a little bit goes a long way, with other coats following.

I know I'm writing fast here, so if I've confused anyone, ask me some more and I'll try and re-fine my elaborations….

Thank you. 
GODSPEED, 
Frank

[email protected]


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Here's the link to David Mark's FAQ on the subject.

http://www.djmarks.com/stories/faq/What_is_the_mix_ratio_for_the_Linseed_Oil_Tung_Oil_and_Urethane_46687.asp


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Frank is right on the money. If you read the list of ingredients on the Tung oil container and it lists petroleum distillates or mineral spirits then this is simply a wiping varnish not tung oil. Here is a list of of finishing products compiled by Bob Flexner, who has written extensively on finishing techniques, that are simply wiping varnishes:

Formby's Tung Oil Finish
Zar Wipe-on Tung Oil
Val-Oil
Hope's Tung Oil Varnish
Gillespie Tung Oil
Waterlox
General Finishes' Sealacell
General Finishes' Arm R Seal
Daly's ProFin
Jasco Tung Oil


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone. now i see that there are so many of these different finishes out there. I guess that the best way to figure out which one to use will be just to try them all over time. So thanks again for the help.


----------



## brianm (Feb 16, 2008)

I have been very happy with this product.

http://www.realmilkpaint.com/oil.html

The page is also informative on tung oil. The source was given to me by tenotim a while back for a white oak project.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks BrianM, that looks like a good product. I'll have to try it out when i get some time.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Go with the one BrianM posted. I've been using it for years. It's 100% pure tung oil. There's nothing in it to peel up later. You can build as many coats as you want and it can be reapplied without sanding the whole piece down. If you want any kind of shine, you'll either have to top coat it or wax it.


----------



## wheresmytools (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm with BrianM also, RealMilkPaint has good Tung Oil. I mix it at least 50:50 with their orange solvent to provide a food grade finish on my turned bowls. Plus I just like the smell of oranges. The first coat I will usually make a little heavier on the solvent 55:45 to penetrate deeper into the wood and since my dispenser is not air tight the solvent will flash off some giving me abotu 50:50 for the later applications. You won't get a high gloss with this, but you can buff on some bee's wax to get a little more shine.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks for the help everyone. I'll go with the stuff at my hardware store for now but when i run out of that i'll order some of this. Thanks everyone.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

The last time that I bought Tung oil I purchased it at Woodcraft.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I have had excellent results with Lee Valley tung oil.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I bought pure tung oil from realmilkpaint.com.


----------



## Castilogne1959 (Dec 15, 2013)

I see this as a dead thread judging by the last post was a ridiculously long time ago. I wanted to just pipe in respectfully and share what I found out a few months ago about formbys tung oil finish. The last post is dead right about many company's claiming to use tung oil, are just that baseless claims. Formbys tung oil finish does not have any tung oil in it. It is nothing more than wiping varnish. However it works like a charm. I sealed a gun stock with it, simply great stuff to work with. Just isn't tung oil at all. In fact most companies that label their product tung oil finish, is usually wiping varnish. The trick with tung oil when looking at the can if the directions day it will dry in twelve hours, it is wiping varnish. Tung oil takes at least 24-48 hours to cure, and will take much longer to cure with each successive coat. Please check out the link it will really clear up some things about brands that claim to be tung oil finishes. It certainly made me feel really great about bragging about using tung oil to seal that gun stock I mentioned earlier. Merely wiping varnish… Anywho, tung oil finish works well, in fact, I recommend it, but it has absolutely no tung oil in it. Good luck with finding tung oil, although I am sure it probably been found by now, years later.

Here is the link. Good luck to all future projects for any professional/aspiring amateur wood workers out there!
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/techniques/finishing/oil-finishes-their-history-and-use


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Tung oil and boiled linseed oil are not finishes IMO. They are fine for stuff you don't care about or need to refinish often (work benches, plane totes). There are so many options out there that are much easier to apply, look a lot nicer, and actually give you a protective finish.

I have no idea why anyone calls Tung oil or boiled linseed oil a finish.


----------

